# Making Mouth Calls:



## jqcargle (Mar 11, 2013)

First off let me assure you I am not looking to start a business or mass produce anything. My reasons for wanting to make my own mouth calls or any calls for that matter are based on the thrill of having called in a turkey with a call I made. I have also made my own pot calls, box calls, and scratch box calls. So in regards to making mouth calls as most people know there are not alot of kits out to allow you to make your own mouth calls. I have looked everywhere I have even emailed Thad Bright with Feather Ridge and seen what he has to offer. Basically he is the go to guy if you are looking to get into making alot of calls. However I just want to make a handful and experiment with different designs. So in my quest to find something to help make mouth calls I saw alot of folks who had purchased the "Call Maker" from M.A.D. calls - Mark Drury (no longer being produced). It is a clamshell device that allows you to stretch your latex and press the frame once completed. 

Here is my dilemma I found the press on ebay and I bought it with hopes of making my own calls but it didn't come with any instructions or the instructional video. So now I have the jig but I don't have a clue what size frames it takes or how to use the thing. So any information I can get would be greatly appreciated. I have been stumped on how to use this and have tried emailing Drury Outdoors with no luck! I even pm'd a member on this board hoping he could help!

Thanks in advanced for any info!!!


----------



## jqcargle (Mar 11, 2013)

No one????


----------



## TK1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Small adult flat frames were what they used and after setting it they used a small nail set around the frame to dimple it so it held better..I'm guessing today's small adult crowned frames will work..


----------



## bonecollector (Mar 12, 2013)

*check out brookside game calls if you havent already*


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 12, 2013)

I have one and the video problem is I dont have a VCR 

It came with Flat Frames but as TK1 mentioned the small adult frames will work.. And also as he alluded to a awl or something similar is used to crimp the frame.. 

I found the thing a complete pain to use tape that hardly stuck to the device.


----------



## jqcargle (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I wanted to also include a couple pictures of the jig in case this helps. Really hoping for someone to have the instructuinal vhs tape that they don't mind parting with.


----------



## bangbird (Mar 13, 2013)

I bought something similar at the NWTF convention in Charlotte oh back in like 1999 or 2000.  Some young fella was making them in NC.  Looks like what you have pictured but the top was not connected to the bottom part.

Mine used the "small frame most widely used" on pioneer's website.  Same frame Thad's press uses.

I could make some good calls with this device, but ended up buying a press from Thad about 6 years ago (which I love)...

If I remember correctly the steps where something like this.

- Place frame in the jig (remove adhesive cover of course)
- Place 1st reed (this is your top reed) in frame with the right side of the latex on the right line and secure with scotch tape.
- Stretch the latex to one of the left lines of your desire and secure with scotch tape.
- Place second reed in frame similar to the first reed but allow for some spacing between the two (this is your bottom reed if a two reed call, middle reed if a three reed call).  Tape the right side.
- Stretch the reed as you did the first one to the desired left line securing with tape.
- Repeat for a 3rd reed.  This will be your bottom reed on a 3 reed call.
- Close the frame down but not quite all the way
- Use some object to mash the left corner of the frame and the right corner of the frame to hold the reeds in place.
- Remove the frame from the jig
- With your fingers pull the desired back tension
- Take a pair of pliers and bend the tab over to secure the call
- With the same object mash the tab end of the call to finish seating everything
- Make your desired cut
- Trim latex and tape the call

It's been a while but I think it went something like that...


----------



## bangbird (Mar 13, 2013)

This is what I have.

There's instructions on the website.  Looks like I had some things wrong.  Now I remeber you tape your latex down first then slide the frame under.

These instructions don't mention pulling any back tension, so I did it the way I described.

http://www.oocities.org/hawksridgegamecalls/index1.htm


----------



## TK1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Each piece needs taped at top after sideways stretch..first piece gets longer tape(curltop so its like a handle) second reed same..third..that tape gets stuck to first piece of tape..Now lift up first piece and back stretch..all 3 will move..Close device and either push down hard or even step on it..Open up,call done


----------



## jqcargle (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys it will definitly help me.


----------

